# Mature Male Appreciation Thread



## KezyGLA (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

I dont think MMs get as much appreciation as they should. I know most turn out dull but there are loads of species that look great when they mature. I thought I would start this thread so we could all share photos of our own handsome fellas. Please share yours.

Attractive or not they deserve it 

I'll start with these ..

A late and rather large _Monocentropus balfouri
View media item 36339
Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


_

_Harpactira pulchripes



Ceratogyrus sanderi

_

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


_

Reactions: Like 21 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Love 3


----------



## Olan (Dec 10, 2016)

_P. murinus 

_

Reactions: Like 8 | Informative 1 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 10, 2016)

Avicularia metallica



Grammostola porteri



Avicularia versicolor


Poecilotheria metallica



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Euathlus sp "Yellow"



 Phlogiellus baeri

Reactions: Like 17 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 11, 2016)

Ceratogyrus sanderi 

View media item 37326

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mako16 (Dec 11, 2016)



Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Love 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 11, 2016)

[/QUOTE]

That is an absolutely beautiful MM

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 12, 2016)

Man, it's been so long since he's gone off for breeding.

_G.pulchripes_, obviously

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 12, 2016)

@Mako16 stop lol.

I don't even want to post any pictures now lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Flexzone (Dec 12, 2016)

_*Aphonopelma moderatum*_





_*Xenesthis sp. blue*_





*Theraphosa apophysis*





_*Nhandu tripepii*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 12, 2016)

Brachypelma klaasi





Aphonopelma hentzi





Avicularia sp. 'Colombia'





Pamphobeteus ultramarinus





Brachypelma emilia





Grammostola pulchra





Bumba cabocla





Pelinobius muticus





Euathlus sp. 'blue'





Ceratogyrus darlingi





Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli





Theraphosa stirmi





Harpactira pulchripes





Avicularia sp. 'Ecuador'





Aphonopelma seemanni





Monocentropus balfouri





Poecilotheria regalis





Megaphobema mesomelas





Poecilotheria metallica





Avicularia versicolor





Psalmopoeus reduncus





Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens





Avicularia purpurea





Poecilotheria ornata





Omothymus violaceopes





Brachypelma vagans





Xenesthis intermedia

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Love 5


----------



## KezyGLA (Dec 30, 2016)

Descance En Paz

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 10, 2017)

_Grammostola iheringi








_

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 11, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> _Grammostola iheringi
> View attachment 228945
> _



Wow. That is a handsome guy!


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks, now to find an experienced breeder with a mature female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Jan 17, 2017)

Man, I'm slack'n... How have I not run into this thread?
Awesome photography, guys!
_
Avicularia_ sp. "Amazonica" (Manaus)




_
Avicularia versicolor_





_Avicularia_ sp. "Ecuador"





_Cyriocosmus ritae_




_
Cyriocosmus elegans_





_Megaphobema robustum_




_
Chilobrachys fimbriatus_





_Psednocnemis brachyramosa_





_Poecilotheria rufilata_

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 2


----------



## creepa (Jan 17, 2017)

Selenocosmia crassipes

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 17, 2017)

Damn, C. ritae MMs look ridiculously cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jan 17, 2017)

Nhandu chromatus... I don't have any pictures on hand


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 19, 2017)

H. sp "Columbia" lg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 19, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> H. sp "Columbia" lg
> View attachment 229670


That looks so much like a true. Awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 19, 2017)

_O. aureotibialis

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 19, 2017)

MM B boehmei couldn't find a girl for him..  1 year and 3 months mature. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Still looks so good tho

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> MM B boehmei couldn't find a girl for him..  1 year and 3 months mature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I adore B. boehmei man. That is one handsome oldeboy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 19, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I adore B. boehmei man. That is one handsome oldeboy


Thanks, he's at that stage where he can't catch even maimed prey anymore, he's pretty much going off of just water. Bought him as a 5" unsexed Emilia, shoulda known better haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Bought him as a 5" unsexed Emilia, shoulda known better haha


I think you got stung


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 19, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I think you got stung


100 bucks too. Crappy giant cage included.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 19, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> 100 bucks too. Crappy giant cage included.


Theres too many con artists out there


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 19, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Theres too many con artists out there


And morons.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 20, 2017)

I want to thank Steph ( @Bugmom ) for the video of my T. ockerti mating attempt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Jan 21, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Damn, C. ritae MMs look ridiculously cool


Don't they?

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 21, 2017)

CEC said:


> Don't they?
> 
> View attachment 229773


absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 2, 2017)

Bringing this back. MM A. geniculata, he's become so photogenic since maturity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 2, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Bringing this back. MM A. geniculata, he's become so photogenic since maturity.
> 
> View attachment 230581


I saw on instagram. Very nice!


----------



## EulersK (Feb 2, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I saw on instagram. Very nice!


I just love how he's posing with his palps tucked in! I don't know why I love this picture so much.


----------



## Christian Jocson (Feb 5, 2017)

Out of all the species, I believe the M.balfouri is the only one where the male looks better than the female. 

Anyways, here is a picture of my matured male P.metallica 1 month post molt. He was sent for breeding shortly after this picture.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 6, 2017)

@Dora 's boys arrived today 

3.0 _Harpactira pulchripes




_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Dora (Feb 6, 2017)

Good luck @KezyGLA and succesful breedings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 9, 2017)

Cyriocosmus bertae MM

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 9, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Cyriocosmus bertae MM
> View attachment 231279
> 
> 
> View attachment 231280


Mini Ts ! I love them if only cheap here. Some of the smaller ones dearer in Europe


----------



## nicodimus22 (Feb 27, 2017)

Grammostola pulchra MM (Nibbles) at 4.75"



















Nibbles is now with Anastasia at Net-Bug. Hopefully he can make lots of little G. pulchras there!

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Mar 3, 2017)

_Pterinochilus chordatus (Mastov)


_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Flexzone (Mar 3, 2017)

_*T. apophysis feeding *_





_*G. porteri closeup*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Mar 3, 2017)

_Idiothele mira_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 4, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Mar 4, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 232981


Ugh man most  of the small Ts look so good when they mature. C ritae takes the cake. This is awesome too

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 4, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Ugh man most  of the small Ts look so good when they mature. C ritae takes the cake. This is awesome too


I think I've gotten a sort of "dwarf fever"... Really want some dwarf t's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Willuminati (Mar 4, 2017)

Howwwwdyyyyy yalllllll

MM L. Parahybana




MM C. Lividum




MM P. Irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paiige (Mar 5, 2017)

MM G. pulchra



__ Paiige
__ Mar 4, 2017
__ 2



						Brock.
					



Brock, MM _G. pulchra_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Apr 24, 2017)

Euathlus sp "Red"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

MM M.balfouri I just set off a while back for breeding.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 5


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

MM P.ornata right before he was shipped out to breed. I hope my other is a female. I love the colors.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 2


----------



## Stormsky (Apr 25, 2017)

MM Cyriocosmus leetzi named Archer after an incident, because he likes to live in the DANGER ZONE!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
He is really cool, but I definitely paid way too much for him, or else I would be more willing to send him out to do his thing.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KezyGLA (Apr 25, 2017)

BobBarley said:


> View attachment 232981


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 25, 2017)

Stormsky said:


> MM Cyriocosmus leetzi named Archer after an incident, because he likes to live in the DANGER ZONE!


He also has a silhouette target on his abdomen.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Apr 25, 2017)

_MM Xenesthis immanis



_

MM 'Forest Green Pipe Cleaner' tarantula. Aka P. irminia

Reactions: Like 10 | Love 1


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 9, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (May 10, 2017)

_Dolichothele diamantinensis


_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CEC (May 16, 2017)

Avicularia juruensis (ulrichea)

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (May 16, 2017)

_Crypsidromus sp. boquete


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (May 31, 2017)

_Monocentropus lambertoni 


_


----------



## Bearded Brian (May 31, 2017)

From sling to man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 31, 2017)

1.0.0 Davus pentaloris

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 1, 2017)

_Avicularia purpurea

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 1, 2017)

_*Ami sp. Panama









*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 1, 2017)

Flexzone said:


> _*Ami sp. Panama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! I could have done with one of these last year. Very nice !!!!

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 1, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Damn! I could have done with one of these last year. Very nice !!!!


too bad were not closer  my T dealer may be interested in him.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 1, 2017)

Flexzone said:


> too bad were not closer  my T dealer may be interested in him.


I hope he reproduces. They are great little things. Not enough of the little ones about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gods Spartan (Jun 4, 2017)

This is Joe, my very first Tarantula. Hope he puts in at least a year long.￼

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 4, 2017)

Dolichothele bolivianum - just moulted. Cant wait to get some photos when the colors settle.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 4, 2017)

G. porteri
My handsome old man, Gatsby, munching on dinner. Ornery as he may be, he has my whole heart.

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 5, 2017)

MM H.pulchripes - He is all gold. He is also getting ready to go meet a lady next week. Hope they pair up well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 6, 2017)

Xenesthis intermedia

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 6, 2017)

No need for a description you can all see what he is....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Right in the middle of his happy dance, not long before he went to "hook up" with some ladies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 4


----------



## Leila (Jun 6, 2017)

So...until now, I had always viewed the boards from my cell phone. I just logged on here from a lap top, and OMG, THE PICTURES ARE SO HUGE!!!   I never realized how massive they can be (especially the ones I have posted. hah.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Lollipop 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 6, 2017)

Leila said:


> So...until now, I had always viewed the boards from my cell phone. I just logged on here from a lap top, and OMG, THE PICTURES ARE SO HUGE!!!   I never realized how massive they can be (especially the ones I have posted. hah.)


Always resize Width to 650 for forums! 

I found out hard way too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leila (Jun 6, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Always resize Width to 650 for forums!
> 
> I found out hard way too


No idea how to do so. Lol. Even your photos are extra large on my computer screen, yo.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 10, 2017)

1.0.0 MM C. elegans   under 2"

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 15, 2017)

Okay, you guys know I have potato cam, but I still wanted to share this one with you. He is a mature male P.cambridgei, and was mature when I bought him. (Trusting error of petshop personnel)
That was TWO years ago!
Here he is, munching on a piece of superworm. He is in a low terrestrial set up because his footpads are worn out completely and climbing resulted in falling.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2017)

Leila said:


> No idea how to do so. Lol. Even your photos are extra large on my computer screen, yo.


Yeah I forgot to resize a few of them


----------



## CEC (Jul 12, 2017)

_Monocentropus balfouri_
Mature Male

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 21, 2017)

Wallflower, my male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_, matured three weeks ago and is finally venturing out of his web tunnel. It's time to find him a date!













Mature Male Dolichothele diamantinensis (3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 21, 2017
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
male
mature male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Wallflower, my male Dolichothele diamantinensis, matured three weeks ago and is finally...
					
















Mature Male Dolichothele diamantinensis (3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 21, 2017
__ 1
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
male
mature male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Wallflower, my male Dolichothele diamantinensis, matured three weeks ago and is finally...
					




ventral image with palpal bulbs












Mature Male Dolichothele diamantinensis: Ventral (3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Aug 22, 2017
__ 5
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
emboli
male
mature male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						A ventral image of my freshly matured male Dolichothele diamantinensis, which shows the palpal...

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 25, 2017)

Nhandu chromatus 6" of legs...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Little Grey Spider (Aug 25, 2017)

MM Grammostola porteri "Captain Hook"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 6, 2017)

P. irminia freshly molted

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## cold blood (Sep 6, 2017)

versi













versicolor



__ cold blood
__ Jun 28, 2017
__ 2



						not all MMs look drab.
					




@viper69 's MM stud irminia...













Resized952017041295134920



__ cold blood
__ Apr 13, 2017
__ 4



						MM irminia on loan from viper69
					




unidentified MM, suspected Aphonopelma.













unidentified MM



__ cold blood
__ Aug 15, 2017



						suspect Aphonopelma sp.
					



GBB












mm gbb



__ cold blood
__ May 18, 2017
__ 4



						MM GBB just prior to getting the job done.
					




striata from @EulersK












Resized952017030895134033



__ cold blood
__ Mar 8, 2017
__ 1



						MM striata
					




regalis stud from @Blue Jaye












Resized952016112295215908



__ cold blood
__ Nov 22, 2016
__ 1



						male regalis, on the way into the female's enclosure

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Leila (Sep 7, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> P. irminia freshly molted
> View attachment 251333
> View attachment 251332


What a handsome beefcake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 7, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> P. irminia freshly molted


Fluff level 99!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 7, 2017)

cold blood said:


> versi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Venezuelan Stud Tiger! He looks great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Oct 4, 2017)

Harpactira pulchripes - he is easily twice the size of my other MM of this species. I wish I could find him a date.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sdsnybny (Nov 5, 2017)

Holothele sanguiniceps, enclosure is 4" square.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 5, 2017)

sdsnybny said:


> Holothele sanguiniceps, enclosure is 4" square.
> View attachment 256999
> View attachment 257001
> 
> View attachment 257002


Stunner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Olan (Nov 9, 2017)

Grammostola sp. "Northern gold"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Olan (Nov 9, 2017)

double post


----------



## KezyGLA (Nov 21, 2017)

_Ornithoctoninae sp. 'Ho Chi Minh' DCF

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## atraxrobustus (Nov 25, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I dont think MMs get as much appreciation as they should. I know most turn out dull but there are loads of species that look great when they mature. I thought I would start this thread so we could all share photos of our own handsome fellas. Please share yours.
> 
> ...


I'd almost mistake that for a _C. lividus. _


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 24, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Wallflower, my male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_, matured three weeks ago and is finally venturing out of his web tunnel. It's time to find him a date!


Just because he is getting older doesn't mean he's stopped wandering in search of a female.












I Get Around (Dolichothele diamantinensis ♂)



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 24, 2017
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
male
mature male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Just because he is getting older doesn't mean he's stopped wandering in search of a female.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Dec 24, 2017)

here's a wild chalcodes from a couple months ago

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## atraxrobustus (Dec 25, 2017)

Nada said:


> here's a wild chalcodes from a couple months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, I almost can't tell where the head is from that pic... lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoclown (Dec 25, 2017)

Brachypelma sabulosum 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Grammostola rosea
Currently the only 2 mature males I have at this time...both matured in October 2017. Both are super docile since maturing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 25, 2017)

atraxrobustus said:


> haha, I almost can't tell where the head is from that pic... lol.


At first I couldn't find the abdomen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nada (Dec 26, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> At first I couldn't find the abdomen.


it's there (barely)


----------



## Matttoadman (Dec 26, 2017)

Cyriopagopagus “minax” mature male 2017. Unfortunately the mature female died the day before he molted.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 2, 2018)

C. sp "Vietnam Blue" Very fresh!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CEC (Jan 10, 2018)

_Avicularia merianae_
Mature Male

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 10, 2018)

CEC said:


> _Avicularia merianae_
> Mature Male
> View attachment 262832


Quite a stunning male you have there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 27, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> Wallflower, my male _Dolichothele diamantinensis_, matured three weeks ago and is finally venturing out of his web tunnel. It's time to find him a date!















Silver Fox (♂ Dolichothele diamantinensis 3")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 27, 2018
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
male
mature male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Wallflower, my mature male Dolichothele diamantinensis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 27, 2018)

Holothele sericea Not happy I dug him out LOL "Dirty Boy"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 27, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> Holothele sericea Not happy I dug him out LOL "Dirty Boy"


"You want to see a dirty boy? Bring me a female."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 19, 2018)

Bumba cabocla.....any mature females out there??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 19, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> Bumba cabocla.....any mature females out there??


He's handsome. I hope you find him a female.


----------



## Tia B (Feb 19, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> Bumba cabocla.....any mature females out there??
> View attachment 266933
> View attachment 266934
> View attachment 266935


You should post him in invertsonals if you haven't already.


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 19, 2018)

Tia B said:


> You should post him in invertsonals if you haven't already.


Thanks, he is up on my sale/trade list in the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 25, 2018)

K. brunnipes

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2018)

Avicularia avicularia

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 26, 2018)

VanessaS said:


> Avicularia avicularia
> View attachment 267744


I love his charcoal coloring.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 26, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> I love his charcoal coloring.


He's looking a little shopworn, I'm afraid. He's been mature for a little while already. He's a champ, though! Still making his sperm webs and charming the ladies. He has done his bit with two of my girls and I am going to let him relax for the time he has left.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 27, 2018)

VanessaS said:


> He's looking a little shopworn, I'm afraid. He's been mature for a little while already. He's a champ, though! Still making his sperm webs and charming the ladies. He has done his bit with two of my girls and I am going to let him relax for the time he has left.


Hopefully he passed that coloring on to some of his slings.


----------



## Subdolus (Feb 27, 2018)

My MM l. parahybana.
He's done a few sperm webs but, lately, he just likes to fill up his water dish and sit in it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Feb 27, 2018)

My MM B. hamorii - this was his last meal before going out to hook up with some T-birds -





He was a stunning looking T, hopefully his offspring are spread far and wide - I know for certain he "hooked up" with three females - my little contribution to the hobby....
[EDIT] I know there's a heat mat, it's now redundant thanks to AB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## mconnachan (Feb 27, 2018)

So, you want to breed Lasiodora parahybana? This is what the 2000 people you'll need to have lined up looks like.
That's a cool signature - click the link to see....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 27, 2018)

My lovely Grammostola pulchripes dude, Brutus. This is a recent photo of him and he has been mature since September 2016. He's not doing too badly for now.



And my last mature male, so far, is my sweet Brachypelma albopilosum, Basil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Feb 28, 2018)

MM Harpactira pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Mar 3, 2018)

_Harpactira cafreriana


_
@viper69

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 4, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> _Harpactira cafreriana
> View attachment 268268
> 
> _
> @viper69


Thanks!! Nice looking species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 6, 2018)

M. balfouri.....damn dat blu!



N. incei olive

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Mar 6, 2018)

A close up of my MM H.pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## nicodimus22 (Mar 7, 2018)

Velcro - A. avic MM

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arachnoclown (Mar 10, 2018)

Mature male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens...Gbb. Matured 2/17/2018. He's a monster pushing 6.5"...never had a male GBB this big before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 10, 2018)

Arachnoclown said:


> Mature male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens...Gbb. Matured 2/17/2018. He's a monster pushing 6.5"...never had a male GBB this big before.


I hope he has a date lined up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnoclown (Mar 10, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> I hope he has a date lined up.


I have a 5"-5.5" female...not sure if she's mature enough???


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 11, 2018)

Arachnoclown said:


> I have a 5"-5.5" female...not sure if she's mature enough???


She might be mature at that size, but I have not bred tarantulas before.


----------



## Arachnoclown (Mar 11, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> She might be mature at that size, but I have not bred tarantulas before.


I'm gonna fatten her up and give it a shot...


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 11, 2018)

Arachnoclown said:


> I have a 5"-5.5" female...not sure if she's mature enough???





Ungoliant said:


> She might be mature at that size, but I have not bred tarantulas before.





Arachnoclown said:


> I'm gonna fatten her up and give it a shot...


cold blood, you have bred GBBs before. What do you think?


----------



## cold blood (Mar 11, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> cold blood, you have bred GBBs before. What do you think?


A 5+" GBB female would almost certainly be mature...probably for a few molt cycles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Philth (Mar 12, 2018)

Theraphosinae sp "monte carmelo"



_Sericopelma_ sp. Santa Catalina


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 3


----------



## Olan (Mar 13, 2018)

Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 13, 2018)

1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaraguan)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 13, 2018)

Olan said:


> Lampropelma sp. Borneo Black


Aw, look at his little tarsal claws.




sdsnybny said:


> 1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum (Nicaraguan)


What a fluffy stud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Mar 19, 2018)

1.0.0 Cyriocosmus sellatus  soon to be shipped out on a date.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tia B (Mar 19, 2018)

sdsnybny said:


> 1.0.0 Cyriocosmus sellatus  soon to be shipped out on a date.
> View attachment 269955
> View attachment 269956


Good luck little fella!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC (May 2, 2018)

_Avicularia rufa


_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 3


----------



## Olan (May 17, 2018)

C. elegans




Haven’t found a girlfriend for him unfortunately

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 14, 2018)

Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dali (Jun 24, 2018)

Theraphosa apophysis

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## korg (Jun 25, 2018)

MM Hysterocrates gigas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 25, 2018)

Harpactira sp. ‘danielskuil’

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 27, 2018)

Theixopelma cyaneolum

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## bsshog40 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well I know the OP doesn't care for me keeping this one but here is my Aphonopelma Gabeli.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bsshog40 (Jun 28, 2018)

??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 28, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> This is my Texas Brown Tarantula or otherwise *Aphonopelma hentzi.
> View attachment 279335
> *


@bsshog40 is that a Mature Male A. hentzi??


----------



## bsshog40 (Jun 28, 2018)

??


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 28, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> Not sure! Do you know? It hasn't molted since I've had it so not sure if its a male. I figured someone would correct me if I'm wrong. Didn't see another thread for pics to put it in so here it is. Lol


This thread is for pics of Mature Males that are ready to breed. You can always start a Pic thread to post your T's in rather than random pics not associated with the thread topic.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jun 28, 2018)

Done and gone!!


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 28, 2018)

bsshog40 said:


> Not sure! Do you know? It hasn't molted since I've had it so not sure if its a male. I figured someone would correct me if I'm wrong. Didn't see another thread for pics to put it in so here it is. Lol


This thread is specifically for mature males, which are often underappreciated.

Here are your other options:

Start one thread for your tarantula photos. (We limit this to one thread per user, because we don't want to clutter this board with a thousand threads that each only have photos of one or two tarantulas.)
Post in the existing _Aphonopelma_ genus thread.
Since there isn't a species thread for _Aphonopelma hentzi_, start a species thread.
You can also upload your photos to the relevant genus gallery (_Aphonopelma_ in this case). This allows you to embed the image in forum posts. (Attaching an image only works on that one post; you can't link directly to attachments in other threads.)

How to upload images to the gallery:

In the top menu bar, click "Gallery."
Select the relevant image category from the menu on the left.
Click "Add Media" (near the upper-right corner).
Select "Upload an image from your files" (should be selected by default).
Click "Upload Image."
Select the image file on your computer or phone.
Add a title (preferably including the scientific species name) and description.
Click "Save Media."

How to embed images in forum posts:

Open the image (in Arachnoboards) that you want to embed.
Copy the code in "Share BB (With Thumbnail) Code" or "Share BB GALLERY Code." (Both of these options allow the user to click the image for a link to the source.)
Paste the code where you want the image to be in your forum post.













Embedding Arachnoboards Gallery Images



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 12, 2017






"Share BB IMG (With Thumbnail) Code" results in a small preview with a link to the original:


"Share BB GALLERY Code" results in a large preview with a link to the original:












The Watering Hole (♀ Grammostola pulchra 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 2
__
brazilian black tarantula
bulldozer
female
grammostola
grammostola pulchra
juvenile
juvenile female
pulchra




						Bulldozer, my 3.5" female Grammostola pulchra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## bsshog40 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## CEC (Jul 23, 2018)

_Poecilotheria miranda _

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 24, 2018)

Nhandu carapoensis

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnoclown (Aug 3, 2018)

This is my male A. Chalcodes...he's a stud!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 10, 2018)

Not sure I "Appreciate" this little imp. He spent 10 min threat posing the little red runner. Spunky for a 2.5" MM Harpactira cafreriana

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 15, 2018)

Just matured and handsome as ever

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 15, 2018)

WolfSoon said:


> Just matured and handsome as ever


What a stud. I hope you find a female for him.


----------



## WolfSoon (Oct 15, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> What a stud. I hope you find a female for him.


Thanks!  I hope so too - I’m checking around locally and am ready/nervous to ship him if need be!


----------



## Olan (Oct 21, 2018)

O./C. schioedtei

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boina (Nov 2, 2018)

Neostenotarsus sp. "Suriname" - that thing is tiny, mayyybe 2", if I'm generous. He also played dead when I tried to poke him into position - retracted his legs and didn't move - to suddenly explode into a run - little *not allowed*.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## WolfSoon (Nov 13, 2018)

D. diamantinensis. The breeder I gave him to said he’s the largest MM he’s seen of this species (I dunno his DLS, but I was proud )

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 28, 2018)

Second MM H. gabonensis, this guy is 2", I for sure thought I would have another female. He has already made the rounds with my freshly molted females.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 28, 2018)

P smithi that I’m REALLY hoping gets put to good use.  “Line up ladies.”


----------



## CEC (Dec 29, 2018)

_Harpactira pulchripes





_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David McCreary (Dec 31, 2018)

Hydrazine said:


> Man, it's been so long since he's gone off for breeding.
> 
> _G.pulchripes_, obviously


I have had my G. pulchripes for a couple of weeks and he hasn't decided whether he's terrestrial or arboreal. One of the first things he did was climb around the tree in his vivarium. Now he spends most of his time in his hide or wandering about.


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 2, 2019)

Brachypelma albopilosum



Avicularia sp. Colombia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Olan (Jan 6, 2019)

C. fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## korg (Jan 6, 2019)

MM Ephebopus cyanognathus, a bit under 4"

Already sent off for breeding, so hopefully he gets it done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dangerforceidle (Feb 5, 2019)

_Harpactira pulchripes_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Apr 16, 2019)

_Pterinopelma sazimai _

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## arachnidgill (May 17, 2019)

A. avicularia, likely M1. Slightly over 4"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 17, 2019)

arachnidgill said:


> A. avicularia, likely M1. Slightly over 4"


He needs a little hat that says "booty hunter."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 17, 2019)

Caribena versicolor
View media item 59752
Holothele sp. "Dominican Republic" (Hobby Scopelobates sericeus)
View media item 59281
Pseudoclamoris burgessi
View media item 58281
Dolichothele diamantinensis












MM Dolichothele diamantinensis



__ The Grym Reaper
__ Nov 11, 2018
__ 2
__
brazilian blue dwarf beauty
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
oligoxystre diamantinensis




						Stryker rocking his final suit
					




Psalmopoeus pulcher
View media item 52661
Poecilotheria subfusca "Lowland"
View media item 52333
Psalmopoeus cambridgei
View media item 47405

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnophoric (May 22, 2019)

Handsome boy Lautrec, _Idiothele mira_.

Really love those copper tones and the hint of blue still on his toes. Should be sending him off for breeding next week.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vanessa (Jul 13, 2019)

My last male Homoeomma chilensis freshly moulted and mature.
I expect big things from you, little Karma dude.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Jul 17, 2019)

A. avicularia M6 old man (matured May 2018). I also have 10 of his fuzzy offspring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arachnidgill (Jul 25, 2019)

C. versicolor, 2 months freshly molted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## WolfSoon (Aug 7, 2019)

Ladies, get ready for a very gentle ride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 2


----------



## JanPhilip (Aug 15, 2019)

I posted these to my thread, but I think they really do belong here as well. Best looking male I have had so far. Move over feather leg baboons, there is a new guy in town!
1.0 _Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 16, 2019)

JanPhilip said:


> I posted these to my thread, but I think they really do belong here as well. Best looking male I have had so far. Move over feather leg baboons, there is a new guy in town!
> 1.0 _Psalmopoeus ecclesiasticus_


floof alert level: red













Floof Alert Level



__ Ungoliant
__ May 22, 2019
__ 2
__
humor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dali (Aug 27, 2019)

mm Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## T Lurksalot (Aug 28, 2019)

MM A geniculata, he’s a big boy^^

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 28, 2019)

Damn, this is an awesome thread. Few months ago I took some shots of mature males. I dont know why but I stopped. I'll share some with them in a few days and try to continue take some shots of them.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 1, 2019)

_Acanthoscurria cf. chacoana



Acanthoscurria sp. 

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 2, 2019)

_Avicularia rufa

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 2, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Avicularia rufa
> View attachment 319408
> _


@Arachnid Addicted   Thats one sexy male, completely different color than the female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 3, 2019)

_Brachypelma albiceps



Brachypelma klaasi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 4, 2019)

_Ceratogyrus marshalli

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 5, 2019)

_Cyriocosmus elegans

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Entomologist210 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wild _Aphonopelma hentzi_ from Laguna Atascosa National Wildlife Refuge.  It appeared to be scavenging on a dead horned toad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 8, 2019)

_Dolichothele bolivianum


Dolichothele exilis



Dolichothele mottai

_

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## Philth (Sep 9, 2019)

_Sahydroaraneus raja_
_

_
Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 9, 2019)

_Enoploctenus sp.

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 10, 2019)

_Eupalaestrus sp. 



Eupalaestrus weijenberghi

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 12, 2019)

_Grammostola rosea



Grammostola pulchripes



Grammostola vachoni

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CEC (Sep 13, 2019)

_Chilobrachys_ sp. "Electric Blue"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 13, 2019)

_Haplocosmia himalayana

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 15, 2019)

_Hysterocrates gigas

_

_Hysterocrates laticeps



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 15, 2019)

_Monocentropus balfouri

_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 16, 2019)

_Nhandu chromatus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 18, 2019)

_Omothymus violaceopes

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 20, 2019)

_Poecilotheria hanumavilasumica



Poecilotheria metallica



Poecilotheria smithi



Poecilotheria ornata

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 21, 2019)

_Psalmopoeus irminia

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Kitara (Sep 21, 2019)

B. albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 21, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Psalmopoeus irminia_


You're not fooling anyone with those pipe cleaners.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 22, 2019)

Grammostola pulchripes at three years mature.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2019)

_Sickius longibulbi

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 25, 2019)

_Stromatopelma calceatum

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 26, 2019)

_Thrixopelma ockerti

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 1, 2019)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 8, 2019)

_Psalmopoeus reduncus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 12, 2019)

Look at this sexy little dude!! This came as quite a shock to me, actually. His exuvia measured only 3.5" and I thought he was going to mature at a much larger size. No females of this species in sight, unfortunately. 
Mature Male Grammostola sp. Concepcion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 28, 2019)

_Brachypelma albopilosum



Brachypelma boehmei



Brachypelma vagans
	

		
			
		

		
	





Brachypelma verdezi

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 29, 2019)

_Chilobrachys dyscolus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 31, 2019)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 3, 2019)

_Eupalaestrus campestratus

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 4, 2019)

_Ephebopus murinus

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 5, 2019)

Ornithoctoninae sp. "Hati Hati"

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 6, 2019)

_Pamphobeteus sp. _Ecuador

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## CEC (Nov 18, 2019)

_Psalmopoeus victori 

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 20, 2019)

_Catanduba peruacu_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Nov 20, 2019)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Catanduba peruacu_
> View attachment 326154


What a handsome fella!  Do adult females have the same colouration, or does the male undergo a change as he matures?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 21, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> What a handsome fella!  Do adult females have the same colouration, or does the male undergo a change as he matures?


Adult females have the same coloration as males. I posted a pic of a female on the gallery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Nov 21, 2019)

Psalmopoeus langenbucheri

View media item 64556View media item 64557

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 21, 2019)

Grammostola sp. Concepcion. This little dude is on FIRE!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## AracnoDreams (Nov 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 29, 2019)

_Guyruita cerrado

_

_Poecilotheria rufilata

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 8, 2019)

_Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 1


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 11, 2019)

My sexy little Bonnetina sp. Chamela (cyaneifemur) dude. He has two lovely females waiting for him. Hopefully, I am successful in breeding this species.












Bonnetina sp. Chamela (cyaneifemur) Mature Male



__ Vanessa
__ Dec 10, 2019
__ 1
__
bonnetina
bonnetina cyaneifemur
bonnetina sp. "chamela"
cyaneifemur
male
mature
mature male
mexican blue femur tarantula
moult
sp. "chamela"




						Freshly moulted
					
















Bonnetina sp. Chamela (cyaneifemur) Mature Male



__ Vanessa
__ Dec 10, 2019
__ 1
__
bonnetina
bonnetina cyaneifemur
bonnetina sp. "chamela"
cyaneifemur
male
mature
mature male
mexican blue femur tarantula
moult
sp. "chamela"




						Freshly moulted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Dec 12, 2019)

I went to feed my "juvenile" _Idiothele mira_, and I noticed his palps looked odd.  Sure enough, he's a tiny mature male at only 2.5".  (I didn't even know what sex he was, because he stashes his molts in his lair.)













Embolus (♂ Idiothele mira 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 12, 2019
__ 2
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
elvis
emboli
idiothele
idiothele mira
male
mature male
mira




						I went to feed my "juvenile," and I noticed his palps looked odd.  Sure enough, he's a tiny...
					




I guess I should start trying to find him a date.













Elvis Has Left the Building (♂ Idiothele mira 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Dec 12, 2019
__ 3
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
elvis
idiothele
idiothele mira
male
mature male
mira




						This is the first picture I've been able to take since June, because he bolts underground as...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 13, 2019)

_Catanduba flavohirta

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 16, 2019)

_Grammostola vachoni

_

_Poecilotheria metallica


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 20, 2019)

1.0 Avicularia purpurea

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## dangerforceidle (Dec 23, 2019)

sdsnybny said:


> 1.0 Avicularia purpurea
> View attachment 329012


Did he get an insertion at least?


----------



## sdsnybny (Dec 23, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> Did he get an insertion at least?


I sure hope so, Before pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 26, 2019)

_Harpactira pulchripes

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 4, 2020)

*Nope ( Idiothele mira 2.5")*












Nope (♂ Idiothele mira 2.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 4, 2020
__ 3
__
blue foot baboon tarantula
elvis
idiothele
idiothele mira
male
mature male
mira




						If you open his enclosure, he retreats into his burrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 15, 2020)

_Grammostola rosea

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 16, 2020)

_Grammostola rosea



Poecilotheria striata



Pterinopelma sazimai

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 19, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria cf. musculosa



Avicularia juruensis



Dolichothele mineirum



Haplocosmia himalayana



Pterinochilus murinus



Typhochlaena seladonia

_

Reactions: Like 6 | Wow 2


----------



## arachnidgill (Jan 20, 2020)

A. avicularia



P. pulcher



P. lugardi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Jan 20, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Typhochlaena seladonia
> View attachment 331471
> _


Mature males of _T. seladonia_ are beyond hilarious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 20, 2020)

dangerforceidle said:


> Mature males of _T. seladonia_ are beyond hilarious.



Hahahahaha. Agreed.


----------



## Spidercandydesigns (Jan 22, 2020)

I think male spiders get a bum rap period. There is something admirable about the lengths they go to find a mate. And the danger they face if they find one.


----------



## arachnidgill (Feb 1, 2020)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 8, 2020)

Avicularia avicularia M1




Tliltocatl albopilosum Honduras

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 9, 2020)

Vanessa said:


> Avicularia avicularia M1
> 
> Tliltocatl albopilosum Honduras


Some ladies are in for a floofy time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 9, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria cf. chacoana



Dolichothele exilis



Nhandu coloratovillosus

_

Theraphosidae sp.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 14, 2020)

Harpactira cafreriana

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 19, 2020)

Phlogius Strennus , my second male in a row

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## checkmate (Feb 19, 2020)

View media item 67439
View media item 67196
View media item 67195
View media item 67201
View media item 67436

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 20, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> Phlogius Strennus , my second male in a row
> View attachment 334541


He did not skip leg day.



checkmate said:


> View media item 67436


Nice try, but I know eight pipe cleaners glued together when I see it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RezonantVoid (Feb 22, 2020)

The dish flipper. Strennus again

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 23, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> The dish flipper. Strennus again


This is not a female!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 19, 2020)

_Plesiopelma sp.

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RezonantVoid (Mar 19, 2020)

Smol boi Selenotypus 2.5



Phlogius Strennus 



Phlogius PQ113

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 21, 2020)

_Chilobrachys sp._ "Kaeng Krachan"



_Poecilotheria ornata




Poecilotheria subfusca

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 22, 2020)

_Monocentropus balfouri





_

Reactions: Like 2 | Wow 2 | Love 4 | Award 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 23, 2020)

_Euathlus truculentus



Grammostola pulchra



Grammostola sp. _"Formosa"



_Plesiopelma longisternale

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 24, 2020)

_Vitalius paranaensis

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 26, 2020)

_Pachistopelma bromelicola



Stromatopelma calceatum

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 2


----------



## CEC (Mar 27, 2020)

_Psalmopoeus langenbucheri


_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 2, 2020)

_Grammostola pulchripes



Lasiodora parahybana

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Award 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 3, 2020)

_Tliltocatl vagans

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 7, 2020)

_Vitalius sorocabae

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## arachnidgill (Apr 13, 2020)

_Davus pentaloris

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't know if this is allowed so, feel free to delete it if it doesn't. 

This is a closeup from an _epiandrous fusillae_ of a mature male _Grammostola pulchripes_, found it was interesting to share with you all.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 23, 2020)

_Brachypelma klaasi

_

Reactions: Like 7 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 27, 2020)

_Tliltocatl sabulosus_

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## RezonantVoid (Apr 27, 2020)

This tiny dude went away for a breeding loan yesterday. Hope it goes well!

Selenotypus 2.5

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 28, 2020)

RezonantVoid said:


> This tiny dude went away for a breeding loan yesterday. Hope it goes well!
> 
> Selenotypus 2.5
> View attachment 342131


Is that the extra small mature male?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 29, 2020)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens



Grammostola pulchripes



Lasiodora parahybana



Tliltocatl sabulosus

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 30, 2020)

_Brachypelma klaasi

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Wow 1


----------



## LunaMoon06 (May 2, 2020)

KezyGLA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I dont think MMs get as much appreciation as they should. I know most turn out dull but there are loads of species that look great when they mature. I thought I would start this thread so we could all share photos of our own handsome fellas. Please share yours.
> 
> Attractive or not they deserve it


I agree. They should be more appreciated because without them we wouldn't be able to have even more little gorgeous babies! And they risk getting eaten just to mate! They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 4, 2020)

_Psalmopoeus pulcher

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## checkmate (May 5, 2020)

View media item 69232
View media item 68394

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 7, 2020)

Here we have two mature males from the same eggsac.

_Dolichothele exilis



_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 11, 2020)

_Brachypelma emilia
	

		
			
		

		
	




Grammostola vachoni



Plesiopelma longisternale

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 13, 2020)

_Poecilotheria ornata



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 24, 2020)

_Eupalaestrus cf. campestratus



Grammostola rosea



Nhandu tripepii



Poecilotheria smithi



Vitalius dubius

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (May 29, 2020)

I only have a cell phone camera, but here's my MM P. murinus. Bought as a confirmed female but turned out to be a male. Still, I think he's incredibly beautiful...and quite large for an OBT male as well (over 4in). He turned out to be a very handsome young man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (May 29, 2020)

View media item 69940

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 29, 2020)

_Avicularia rufa



Orphnaecus philippinus

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## sdsnybny (May 29, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Avicularia rufa
> View attachment 346692
> 
> 
> ...


That A. rufa is one sexy guy


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 7, 2020)

_Lasiodora klugi



Nhandu cerradensis



Nhandu chromatus





Grammostola anthracina




_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JBarbaresi (Jun 17, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Lasiodora klugi
> View attachment 347984
> 
> 
> ...


That n. chromatus is awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 18, 2020)

_Avicularia avicularia



Brachypelma hamorii

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 22, 2020)

_Typhochlaena seladonia



_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Dead Blue Deer (Jul 2, 2020)

Freshly-molted MM Aphonopelma chalcodes. When I see them in the wild, they're usually looking worse for wear after weeks of traveling. 

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 3, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata



Caribena versicolor

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 6, 2020)

_Catumiri parvum



Tliltocatl kahlenbergi

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## EpicEpic (Jul 7, 2020)

sdsnybny said:


> View attachment 226728
> 
> Avicularia metallica
> 
> ...


That "sp. Yellow" on post #1!

One of my dream species. 

When was the last time anyone saw one of those for SALE?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## checkmate (Jul 18, 2020)

View media item 71280

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jul 18, 2020)

checkmate said:


> View media item 71280


This thread is for mature male tarantulas, not pipe cleaner crafts.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Jul 18, 2020)

H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 18, 2020)

Another one. 

_Catumiri parvum

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jul 26, 2020)

Ichabod, my T. violaceus, molted into a mature male a few days ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## arachnidgill (Jul 27, 2020)

1.0 H. pulchripes



__ arachnidgill
__ Jul 27, 2020
__
golden blue leg baboon
harpactira
harpactira pulchripes
male
mature male
pulchripes




						Harpactira pulchripes mature male.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 17, 2020)

_Euthycaelus colonica

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 18, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Euthycaelus colonica_


_
thicc_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 3, 2020)

_Dolichothele rufoniger



Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



Pamphobeteus sp. _"Ecuador"
_

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1 | Wow 1 | Love 4


----------



## InversiveMamba (Sep 4, 2020)

My Mature male G. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnophoric (Sep 4, 2020)

My God, it's full of Stars...



__ Arachnophoric
__ Sep 3, 2020



						I can't help but liken looking at an A. avicularia M6 (ex. metallica) to observing a walking...
					




Andromeda, 1.0 _A. avicularia_ M6 (ex. _metallica_).

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## arachnidgill (Sep 8, 2020)

Harpactira pulchripes



Harpactirella overdijki

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 23, 2020)

_Dolichothele diamantinensis _(Blue Color Form)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## corydalis (Oct 7, 2020)

P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 7, 2020)

_Tapinauchenius violaceus



Xenesthis immanis_
After 10yrs, he finally matured.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Love 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Oct 7, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Tapinauchenius violaceus
> View attachment 362330
> _


_

This thread is for mature male tarantulas, not pipe cleaner crafts._

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ChaosSphere (Oct 8, 2020)

1.0 Megaphobema mesomelas, just 2 years old.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 8, 2020)

Lovely mature male Nhandu coloratovillosus on loan to me from @arachnidgill. He is a big boy - almost the same size as my full grown female.
He was paired successfully with my girl last weekend. She wanted to eat him, so I'm glad that I had the tongs already in place. He ended up sprinting up the tongs and halfway up my arm before being cupped.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 13, 2020)

_Catanduba peruacu

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## fix (Oct 18, 2020)

Avicularia sp.Kolumbia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## checkmate (Oct 19, 2020)

View media item 73352
View media item 73341
View media item 73343
View media item 73331
View media item 73330

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smotzer (Nov 8, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


>


Those Pipe Cleaners are next level!!


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 15, 2020)

_Cyriocosmus cf. ritae



Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



Xenesthis immanis

_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## corydalis (Nov 22, 2020)

P. subfusca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## liquidfluidity (Nov 27, 2020)

Bought this guy a couple months ago as sympathy from a store. Will live like a king for however long. L. parahybana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Nov 29, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria geniculata



Catumiri parvum



Dolichothele diamantinensis



Grammostola anthracina



Grammostola sp.



Heteroscodra maculata



Lasiodora subcanens



Poecilotheria regalis



Pterinochilus murinus



Tliltocatl sabulosus

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## liquidfluidity (Nov 29, 2020)

Another rescued male. I originally snapped this shot through the glass in a horrible setup which has been since changed. Guessing it's an A. hentzi, but haven't put it him up for id yet. He was soooo thirsty and missing a leg ..... Yes, I'm a sucker

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 8, 2020)

_Hapalopus sp. _"Colombia Groß"
_



Proshapalopus amazonicus



Ephebopus murinus _(Dark Color Form)
_

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## vicareux (Dec 12, 2020)

My first ever MM - freshly molted Honduran T. Albo. I love the leggyness

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## justanotherTkeeper (Dec 12, 2020)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Catumiri parvum
> View attachment 367483
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with those booties

Bois need some eats lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 22, 2020)

_Acanthoscurria paulensis



Pamphobeteus fortis

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Liquifin (Dec 22, 2020)

Theraphosa stirmi

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 6, 2021)

_Phormictopus atrichomatus





Tliltocatl albopilosus _Nicaragua

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## Gaherp (Jan 8, 2021)

P. irminia

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sdsnybny (Jan 9, 2021)

Cyriocosmus ritae

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 9, 2021)

sdsnybny said:


> Cyriocosmus ritae


Ha ha, he is all legs!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Jan 13, 2021)

Wasn't an easy job photographing this guy behind the poop-curtain he decorated the glass with, but at least he remained motionless for a few minutes.

Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 15, 2021)

_Phormictopus atrichomatus



Xenesthis immanis

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hestoncv (Jan 15, 2021)

justanotherTkeeper said:


> What's up with those booties
> 
> Bois need some eats lol


Yeah forreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 17, 2021)

_Tliltocatl kahlenbergi

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Jan 26, 2021)

MM Tapinauchenius violaceus. His name is Ichabod, and he matured about 7 months ago. Still going strong, eats occasionally and is feisty as ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 27, 2021)

spideyspinneret78 said:


> MM Tapinauchenius violaceus. His name is Ichabod, and he matured about 7 months ago. Still going strong, eats occasionally and is feisty as ever!


Nice try, but I know a bundle of pipe cleaners when I see one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jan 31, 2021)

_Acanthoscurria theraphosoides



Phormictopus sp. _"Green" (Gold Carapace)

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Feb 2, 2021)

Cyriocosmus ritae MM all 1.75"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spideyspinneret78 (Feb 7, 2021)

sdsnybny said:


> Cyriocosmus ritae MM all 1.75"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's all legs! Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 10, 2021)

_Brachypelma emilia



Vitalius sorocabae

_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Wow 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 12, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Brachypelma emilia_


Is he really such a vivid red, or is that an artifact of lighting, filters, or my monitor?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matt Man (Feb 12, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Brachypelma emilia
> View attachment 375366
> 
> 
> ...


I have been checking your pix (thx BTW) and if you have that many MMs at this juncture your total collection must truly be impressive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sk063 (Feb 12, 2021)

You and your never ending string of awesome photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 12, 2021)

Matt Man said:


> I have been checking your pix (thx BTW) and if you have that many MMs at this juncture your total collection must truly be impressive


Most of these guys were mine, others were given or borrowed from friends, but I end up photographing as much mms I can.



Ungoliant said:


> Is he really such a vivid red, or is that an artifact of lighting, filters, or my monitor?


He was recently molted in this pic, plus, the speedlight kinda saturated his red color. I faded out a lil bit, actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Feb 21, 2021)

_Poecilotheria ornata





Ornithoctonus aureotibialis






_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CommanderBacon (Feb 25, 2021)

My Dolichothele diamantinensis son matured and he's *so handsome*! His name is Professor Pancake and I think he'll be looking for a place to dip his palps soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 1, 2021)

_Xenesthis immanis



Brachypelma emilia



_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 3, 2021)

_Lasiodora klugi



Psalmopoeus cambridgei



Pterinopelma sazimai



Pamphobeteus _cf._ insignis

_

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Neonblizzard (Mar 4, 2021)

I love this thread! Gangly boi club

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicareux (Mar 9, 2021)

Grooming after a successful adventure with a lady  
T. Albo honduran

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 18, 2021)

_Chilobrachys sp. _"Prachuap Khiri Khan"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 19, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum



Caribena versicolor

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 20, 2021)

_Lasiodora klugi



Tliltocatl albopilosus _Nicaragua

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 24, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 25, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Mar 27, 2021)

_Bacillochilus xenostridulans

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 1, 2021)

Old boy.

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis

_

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 8, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



Lasiodora klugi



_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicareux (Apr 10, 2021)

Nhandu Chromatus
around 4.5 inches DLS
1 day post molt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 18, 2021)

_Theraphosa blondi



Nhandu carapoensis



Vitalius dubius



Homoeomma cf. villosum



Cyriocosmus elegans



Caribena versicolor



Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli



Orphnaecus sp. _"Quezon Blue"
_



Chilobrachys sp. _"Prachuap Khiri Khan"
_



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 19, 2021)

@Arachnid Addicted How do you get them to sit still on these backgrounds?  My _Poecilotheria_ and _Chilobrachys_ would be running like mad!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 21, 2021)

Ungoliant said:


> @Arachnid Addicted How do you get them to sit still on these backgrounds?  My _Poecilotheria_ and _Chilobrachys_ would be running like mad!


Not gonna lie, man. I had to be reaaaaaaally patient. 

The asian ones weren't easy, but I had a catch cup, which I used to keep positioning them until they stood still.

_Xenesthis immanis_
11 years old now. 
_



Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_
Can you see the male? Lol. No worries, I took him out right after this shot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Apr 21, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli_
> Can you see the male? Lol. No worries, I took him out right after this shot.
> View attachment 382549


Stealth 100

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 25, 2021)

_Bacillochilus xenostridulans

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 27, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Apr 29, 2021)

_Chilobrachys sp. _"Kaeng Krachan"



_Chilobrachys dyscolus



Chilobrachys fimbriatus



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 7, 2021)

_Grammostola sp.

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 19, 2021)

_Grammostola sp.



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 23, 2021)

_Omothymus violaceopes



Ornithoctonus aureotibialis



Cyriocosmus cf. ritae



Tliltocatl verdezi



Brachypelma auratum

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (May 24, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> Brachypelma auratum


Fancyboi

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 29, 2021)

_Megaphobema robustum









_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (May 30, 2021)

_Ceratogyrus darlingi



Cyriocosmus sp.



Cardiopelma mascatum



Bacillochilus xenostridulans





Sericopelma generala



_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy (Jun 7, 2021)

My GBB that was shipped off to do its thing.


----------



## CEC (Jun 9, 2021)

_Megaphobema robustum










_

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## CEC (Jun 9, 2021)

_Ornithoctonus aureotibialis








_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 10, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



Sericopelma generala



Grammostola sp. _(Hobby G. iheringi)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 14, 2021)

On Thursday, I discovered that Pavlov, my _Poecilotheria regalis_, had molted into a mature male.  Time to start looking for a date!













All Grown Up (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 6") [1/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 2
__
indian ornamental tarantula
male
mature male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis




						On Thursday I discovered that Pavlov had molted into a mature male.
					
















All Grown Up (♂ Poecilotheria regalis 6") [2/2]



__ Ungoliant
__ Jun 13, 2021
__ 1
__
emboli
indian ornamental tarantula
male
mature male
pavlov
poecilotheria
poecilotheria regalis
regalis
ventral




						On Thursday I discovered that Pavlov had molted into a mature male.


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 20, 2021)

_Grammostola sp.



Pamphobeteus cf. insignis

_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jun 27, 2021)

_Bacillochilus xenostridulans



Cardiopelma mascatum

_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 5, 2021)

_Bacillochilus xenostridulans



Grammostola grossa



Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DomGom TheFather (Jul 12, 2021)

God damn!
Look at this handsome bastard.
I mean... I'm not gay or even a spider but I'd let him buy me a drink.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neonblizzard (Jul 13, 2021)

DomGom TheFather said:


> God damn!
> Look at this handsome bastard.
> I mean... I'm not gay or even a spider but I'd let him buy me a drink.
> View attachment 391306
> ...


Total lady killer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 14, 2021)

_Vitalius nondescriptus

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stardust1986 (Jul 14, 2021)

KezyGLA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I dont think MMs get as much appreciation as they should. I know most turn out dull but there are loads of species that look great when they mature. I thought I would start this thread so we could all share photos of our own handsome fellas. Please share yours.
> 
> ...


Hes beautiful : )


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Jul 19, 2021)

_Grammostola iheringi





Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



_

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Aug 1, 2021)

Cyriocosmus ritae

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 3, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 8, 2021)

_Omothymus violaceopes



Poecilotheria subfusca



Pamphobeteus cf. insignis





_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Pyrelitha (Aug 15, 2021)

Here are some P regalis ones, as many want some good photos of their emboli!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Aug 15, 2021)

Heteroscodra maculata (matured almost a year ago)

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Aug 16, 2021)

My T. albopilosus Peggy, matured last September and still going strong. I kept saying he wouldn’t make it to Christmas this year, but I’m confident he’ll be around way longer than that with how he’s acting now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Aug 16, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum

_

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## corydalis (Sep 1, 2021)

Grammostola pulchra

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 5, 2021)

_Neoholothele incei







_

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 7, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum
	

		
			
		

		
	


_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kingshockey (Sep 8, 2021)

t vagans hooked out aug 21st

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 10, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum



Neoholothele incei

_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 10, 2021)

_Pamphobeteus cf. insignis



_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Sep 28, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum





Neoholothele incei



Tliltocatl albopilosus _Nicaragua



_Pamphobeteus ultramarinus

_

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Oct 4, 2021)

_Cardiopelma mascatum

_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CEC (Dec 21, 2021)

_Avicularia rufa




Coremiocnemis hoggi 


_

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## CommanderBacon (Dec 22, 2021)

Arachnid Addicted said:


> _Cardiopelma mascatum
> View attachment 400769
> _


What's the size on this guy? I have one that I hope is female and I'm curious what max size is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachnid Addicted (Dec 22, 2021)

CommanderBacon said:


> What's the size on this guy? I have one that I hope is female and I'm curious what max size is.


About 7cm legspan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jan 7, 2022)

Fabulous! (♂ Caribena versicolor 3.5")



__ Ungoliant
__ Jan 7, 2022
__
antilles pinktoe tarantula
avicularia versicolor
caribena
caribena versicolor
male
martinique pinktoe tarantula
mature male
versicolor




						my mature male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8 legged (Jan 8, 2022)

H. maculata



N. chromatus



Theraphosinae / Thrixopelma piura



P. cambridgei



C. versicolor



I. mira



N. incei



P. reduncus



P. murinus / rcf



L. klugi

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## vicareux (Jan 15, 2022)

Tliltocatl albopilosus Honduras
Molted into ultimate 1 year ago, had mating with 2 females and a father of many slings!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## coldbl00ded (Jan 21, 2022)

MM T. albopilosum        
he sleeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuinnStarr (Jan 24, 2022)

Phormictopus sp. green giving me a high five now that he’s hooked out

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 14, 2022)

sdsnybny said:


> H. sp "Columbia" lg
> View attachment 229670


These guys are bold especially when the males mature


----------



## CEC (Feb 19, 2022)

_*Avicularia merianae*_

Reactions: Like 3 | Wow 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Monocentropus balfouri MM doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Grammostola pulchripes MM doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Theraphosa blondi MM doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Caribena versicolor doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Grammostola pulchra MM doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Brachypelma emilia MM doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 22, 2022)

Tiltocatl kahlenbergi MM doing what all MMs want to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## coolnweird (Feb 24, 2022)

Dang @The Spider House, some killer breeding projects going on here! Keep us updated as to when/if you get eggsacs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House (Feb 24, 2022)

coolnweird said:


> Dang @The Spider House, some killer breeding projects going on here! Keep us updated as to when/if you get eggsacs


Thank you. I will. 
T kahlenbergi sac being pulled this weekend
T blondi has a sac 
Waiting on sacs for G pulchra, B emilia, Avic avic and P met.
T schroederi (x2) that had been paired both moulted but male still about. 
Others ongoing:
G pulchripes
G actaeon 
M Mesomelas 
A moderatum (but male is useless atm ha ha)
B klaasi

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Mar 5, 2022)

I do now understand, as my tarantulas mature, and as I am getting mature males from others, that how precious, and important these males are.

I do now also get very excited when mature male tarantulas eagerly run toward to / chase / hunt feeder insects, then successfully eat them.

Cyriocosmus elegans (from @goonius )






Homoeomma chilense

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## coolnweird (Apr 13, 2022)

My MM C. cyaneopubescens, off to mate today!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## goonius (Apr 20, 2022)

I got this great video of my Amazonius germani making a sperm web. He's been the most entertaining of our mature males thus far and has just generally been a great tarantula.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## loloandspiders (Apr 21, 2022)

D. Pentaloris

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Goldie Orfina (Apr 30, 2022)

MM C. cyaneopubescens

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tarantulagecko (Jun 15, 2022)

H.sp Columbia large

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Spider House (Jun 16, 2022)

Grammostola rosea (RCF) MM

This little chap still amazes me!

I got him as a mature male on 20th September 2019 (yes nearly 3 years ago) and don't know when he actually matured as someone was actually selling as a confirmed female  

Since then he has:
-  been tried with a number of females, all of which moulted;
- sent to a friend and come back to me;
- fell during pairing and been patched up with corn flour (has a white 'scar' under the abdomen); and
-  still produces sperm webs to this day! 

An absolute inspiration to all us mature males out there. He is AWESOME.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 4


----------



## liquidfluidity (Jul 13, 2022)

P. ackaya
C. salei
H. pulchripes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## corydalis (Sep 12, 2022)

Harpactira pulchripes MM

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TarantulaPrince (Sep 20, 2022)

A. Vorhiesi - mature male!


----------



## arthurliuyz (Dec 3, 2022)

Bought as a girl but molted out a MM. Beautiful nonetheless.  Need to find him a lady soon.












1.0 Selenocosmia kovariki



__ arthurliuyz
__ Dec 2, 2022
__ 2
__
mature male
selenocosima
selenocosmiinae




						Mature male, bought as female

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------

